# Anything for sale this Summer?



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

What have you guys got for sale coming up in June? I am completing a 75 gallon display tank and am open to offers of really any species, preferably rarer specimens of tincs (Matechos?), a nice group of pums, or the like. Would happy to trade rarer plants and orchids for them, or cash.

Thanks,

Will


----------

